# Encouraging a recovering PMV pigeon back to flight?



## BHenderson

Hi all,

I have two male pigeons that are recovering from PMV, one of them is still showing some twitching when picking up food but the other appears to me to be clear of the disease now.

The problem is both birds seem reluctant to start flying again. They both practice 'hovering on the spot', but do not have much reason to fly in the room if they do not feel the urge to try. The female that I have who also had PMV started flying again relatively quickly once she was over the worst of the illness.
Both male pigeons have females that they are laying eggs with, but I have not seen either pigeon able to mate with the female because they cannot fly onto her back. In fact one of the pigeons seems to find the floor a good mating companion !!!! After 'beaking' with the female he will start to rub his tail feathers against the floor with the female looking on staring at him questioningly!! The female has laid two lots of infertile eggs now and the same for the other male with his female. I dont know if the females will leave them if they fail to fertilize the eggs after a time?

Anyway, If they are ever to be released, they must be encouraged to fly, also if they are ever to mate they must be encouraged to fly. Does anyone have any suggestions for how I can encourage them to fly?
It may be too soon still, as both birds can become disorientated easily, so I may just be expecting to much too soon, but in all other respects they seem to be over the PMV.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for rehabbing these birds.

Some birds never completely recover from the disease and will have neurological symptoms upon being stressed for a long time or for life and shouldn't be released.

Can you keep them or do you have any bird santuary's that can take them?


Calcium vitamin D and B complex vitamins are great for birds recovering from PMV and may help them to heal quicker.

Hopefully our PMV experts will be able to respond soon.


----------



## BHenderson

I already have about 3 unreleasable pigeons and I am happy for these two to stay if necessary. I thought they might do better if they had a bit of physical therapy of some kind?

I do give them all a probiotic and vitamin/mineral mix in there water, so they should be covered.


----------



## lindylou

BHenderson said:


> I already have about 3 unreleasable pigeons and I am happy for these two to stay if necessary. I thought they might do better if they had a bit of physical therapy of some kind?
> 
> I do give them all a probiotic and vitamin/mineral mix in there water, so they should be covered.


They also seem to benefit from chest and neck massage if you have the time to administer it. Because they get low on vitamins and lack of folic acid, their muscles really stiffen up. George Simons told me about it on one rehab I had last year. Using a circular motion, with the thumbs, I massaged the breast, down the front, behind the neck, deep in (very gently, don't push too hard), along the spine and all along the outer wing and around the eyes and cheeks. It helped her loosen up sore muscles and she loved it; however, I have heard of pigeons with the virus that do not take to it, but try it, maybel? I did this for 15 minutes, at least 2ce a day, if that is possible. Also, do not let the pigeon be around bright light or loud sounds with this virus. It really stresses them out. They will recover faster in a dimmer, quite environment.


----------



## Checkmate

This is very encouraging. I have five birds strickened with pmv-1. It's been a very trying experience. I find that the most important thing is vigilance. I refuse to simply watch and wait for my birds to die. Each has at one time or another decided to stop eating; and, so my wife and I hand feed until eating again is voluntary.

We have changed their diets as well. Peas, chickpeas, corn, calcium, as well as a few other vitamins. Further, we mix a bit of seed with their 'magic mix'. It all seems to be working. BTW, lots and lots of patience is working as well.

We haven't lost any birds to this disease. And, I will fight to each end that they will beat this damn thing.

We have vaccinated the balance of our flock; and keep close watch over them as well.

Further, I have quarantined the flock away from other birds ... no trading of birds, etc.

I have initiated further a new feeding routine, as well. I won't let any loose food about. I give the flock just enough to eat; so no loose food .. New food replaces the old at each feeding, as well. And, all water is changed daily; not just refreshed.

As, PMV is mechanically transmitted, I'm doing everything possible to prevent this. I'll be damned if I'm going to let this thing destroy my flock... I have been advised by a few fanciers to destroy my flock, disinfect my loft from top to bottom; and begin again. ... NOT AN OPTION.

This whole experience has been a painful learning experience for my wife and me ... and my flock! We keep researching and reading everything we can get our hands on. 

Just a note... at this writing, the birds who first showed symtoms is getting better (visually, anyway). I'm hoping that he is beating it and is almost done with it. If so, then the others will likely succeed as well. Fingers crossed.

AND, thanks for the volumes of valuable contributions.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## nycpigeonlady

Hi Brian,
I think your birds will start flying without encouragement when they are ready for it. With PMV, wisely they are unwilling to fly unless they have to, and if they are still uncoordinated it's a good thing they are not flying - you don't want them crashing into things and injuring themselves. Sometimes it can take them quite a bit more than two months to get back fully to themselves, and then there are those who never do and can't be released. I think your birds need more time before that judgement can be made either way, though.

Michael, 
It's really great to hear that you are taking care of your PMV birds instead of destroying them, as some advise. With proper supportive care - hand feeding when necessary, being watchful about secondary infections etc. no birds need to die because of PMV. You and your flock will get through it and the survivors will have lifetime immunity. The rest you should vaccinate every year.


----------



## amyable

Hi Brian,

I have two ex PMV's that I keep.
One was very badly afflicted but she recovered her flight and most normal abilities fairly quickly after the six weeks had passed, but on occasions, mainly when under stress such as when laying, she does sometimes look upwards again.
The other came to me well after the six weeks but still had terrible neck twisting problems for nearly 10 months at least.
He couldn't mate properly but had a good relationship with his mate.She sadly died recently when trying to lay an egg.
The PMV went on to pair up again with a tame bird and has miraculously returned to 'normal'. He's straight again and can fly. I think he got over it once he was less stressed and comfortable about me being around.
The problem with PMV is the recovery varies from one bird to another and there is no definite time frame or guarantee they will completely return to normal activites, this is why it's not always possible to release in case they relapse again.
I know your limitations as far as keeping them goes but if they don't look as good as new they won't survive once released so may need an aviary environment if one can be found.
It's a case of waiting I'm afraid and letting the recovery take it's course.

Janet


----------



## Quazar

I agree with Janet & all the others, and this is not just for PMV recoveries.
There are many things which cause PMV like head & neck twisting, from other illness to injury, but all birds handle recovery at different speeds and in different ways. 
I have a rescue at the moment which has been checked & does NOT have PMV, but definately does have all the neck & head twisting symptoms.
Its tail was literally run over by a vehicle, and all its tail feathers ripped out along with most from its back (his back feathers literally fell out when I lifted him). It has obviously had a very bad shock & is lucky to be alive. 
The head & neck twisting is caused by nerve damage (PMV does attack the nervous system hence the same symptoms and sometimes automatic assumption) and can take a very long time to recover, and any untoward stress can set it back somewhat.
The best recovery process is a warm, dim, quiet enviroment, where the bird can see all thats going on, but not be startled by sudden occurrances or loud noises.
As regards my rescue, he sits perfectly normal when undisturbed (although tends to lean head on his right wing when sleeping) When I talk to him, hes responsive & normal, but any sudden movement in the background, (which a normal bird would normally just stand more alert & cautious) causes him to twist round. He can fly, but chooses not to, as when he does he reverts to bad twisting when he lands. He also reverts to bad twisting whenever any other birds are around, although strangely enough acts normal & defends his nest without any symptoms. I can pick him up without any stresson hispart as long as I gently bring my hands from under him. If I even attempt to approach him from the top, he backs up & twists like mad.


----------



## BHenderson

Thanks for the info, I am giving them as much time as they need to recover.

I have been a bit busy with the crow and the council court action, but I got back to read all the replies, thanks.


----------



## Checkmate

Great news! My sick birds are getting better! Much better! In fact, I plan to reintroduce them into the main flock soon. We are now in the process of moving them from the magic mix back to their normal diet of seeds. As soon as they are back, I'll be getting them back to their friends in the flock. 

It's surely been an experience. Vigilance, patience, and a refusal to let the birds simply suffer and die has been the key. Fingers crossed, we will complete this with complete success.

I have one question. Hopefully, somebody out there has the answer, as I haven't been able to complete the research successfully. Question ... After vaccination of the flock, do I vaccinate again in 4 weeks time, then once per year; or now that the flock has been vaccinated, the one-year cycle began then? I haven't found an answer. Help!


----------



## Checkmate

Update... I have successfully re-introduced one of my birds back into the flock. He is doing quite well now.

New problem... I have two more that can be moved back. However, each time I try, they get into fights or go back to a secluded corner. Also, neither will eat or drink back in the loft. As soon as I return them back to their respective cages for protection, they eat and drink as though they have never seen food or drink before. They seem quite comfortable in their isolation. 

Question ... Is it too soon, perhaps, to re-integrate? Is it possible this damn PMV issue is the cause of this problem? Is simply more time required, then? 

Help, please.

Cheers.

BTW, all dropping look good. Their appetites are great. And, their visual afflictions are subsiding.


----------



## Checkmate

One more quick question ... is PMV immunity hereditary? Will the immune birds transfer their immunities to the chicks? I'd love to hear from anybody about this.

Cheers.


----------



## WALEED

Let the pigeons fly In there own time, but make sure they don't hurt themselves my pmv pigeon recovered and is flying and has 4 babies now they should be fine and act normal pigeons. But he hurt himself a lot when trying to fly at first but he's made a full recover.


----------



## BHenderson

I can't answer all your questions but immunity to any disease, as far as I know, is not hereditary. I know mothers of milk drinking mammals can pass immunity through their milk but I don't think it can be passed any other way.

I cannot believe your pigeons have recovered so quickly, my pigeons are still having balance problems and nervous flinches 5-6 months after catching the PMV virus!


----------



## nycpigeonlady

That the birds get into fights or go to a secluded corner is normal after a long absence from the loft - they are now the newcomers and at the bottom of the pecking order. If there are one or two dominant bullies who always pick on them, you can take those out for a couple of weeks, thus reversing the situation. You can also give the PMV survivors a separate dish of food if they are so intimidated by everyone else and keep a close eye on them - if things get rough you might need to separate them again.

I don't believe the immunity will be transferred to the chicks.

I've noticed with pigeons with PMV, that they do tend to isolated themselves and almost seem to suffer a loss of confidence - it takes them a long time to get back into things. I had recently had a PMV feral who was almost over it - when he suffered a hawk attack. He was pretty torn up and needed stitches but recovered fully. I took him to a rehabber for the stitches and she kept him for a month and a half because he was unwilling to fly, even though there was nothing physically wrong with him. His flying ability had not been affected by the attack. He had just gotten comfortable and chose not to fly, and the most he would do would be a few feet off the floor. When she gave him back to me she said told me to do anything I can to encourage him back to flight. The day I took him home and released him in my living room, he made a full circle around the room without any encouragement other than being in unfamiliar circumstances. And when he saw the other pigeons at the window he started puffing and strutting and couldn't wait to get out. I released him and he flew like the wind. He comes back to me to eat everyday and is doing great, but he still has a slight, almost imperceptible twitch and very slight angle at which he holds his head. He's first developed PMV in the winter and was missing seeds badly, so could eat only out of my hand or a deep dish. It's been so many months since then, maybe these leftover signs will never go away, or maybe they will with more time - either way they don't hinder his functioning.


----------



## Checkmate

HI.

Thanks for all your wonderful thoughts. Also, just for a bit of time-line clarity ... My birds first began showing symptoms in late March 2012. I know that my first early note is dated for June; sorry about this apparent issue.

I do think that it's a bit early generally. I watch my birds very closely; their eating, their drinking, droppings, etc. I'm very sensitive to each of the lives. The one I've re-introduced seemed to have worked its way through the issues and appears to be just fine. The others are at different stages; and I was hoping to move them forward a bit. I think I was over enthusiastic here. Perhaps, as I hate to see my birds suffer any, I was hoping they were more along in their recoveries than they actually are. Perhaps wishing, eh?

All this said ... my wife and I are here and are working with them to help to get through this all.

Say, one more quick question ... earlier note ... vaccinate, then once per year; or vaccinate, then 4 weeks later again, then once per year thereafter?? Please advise.


----------



## nycpigeonlady

Sorry for the generic advice, but I deal with ferals only, so I haven't dealt with vaccines much. You should follow the manufacturer's instructions that came with the vaccine.


----------



## BHenderson

I was hoping to use vaccines myself in the future, but after doing some reading I realised there are different quality vaccines and the advice changes depending on the vaccine you are using. A question about vaccines is worth a new thread question to attract professional answers from rehabbers.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi everybody.

Just an update ... all but one of my sick birds are back in the flock. I feel great to have helped them fight this thing. In fact, they seem to back in 'good standing' as well; just being one of the bunch ... sort to speak. They each have that bounce back in their steps doing pigeons stuff.

The one who remains separated is still in a bad way. We keep watching and working with him. I'm confident he'll make it as well.

It's been a long road; but well worth it!

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## postallady

*pmv what is it?*

I keep reading about pmv, what is it? how do they get it? what causes it? I have a feral pigeon that I rescued a few months ago. He couldn't walk or stand for a long time but I am happy to say he has finally started walking. He reminds me of a toddler learning to walk. He doesn't fly yet although he flaps his wings like he wants to. One of his wings seems to be messed up, it doesn't extend all the way out like the other one. Its the one he layed for so long when I first got him. I am hoping it will get better and he will learn to fly. Should I get him to flap his wings so they get used. How do you get them to start flying. Do they fly from a stand still positon and just take off. I don't want to hurt him but I want him to try to fly. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. He is much better so maybe time is all he needs.


----------



## Skyeking

postallady said:


> I keep reading about pmv, what is it? how do they get it? what causes it? I have a feral pigeon that I rescued a few months ago. He couldn't walk or stand for a long time but I am happy to say he has finally started walking. He reminds me of a toddler learning to walk. He doesn't fly yet although he flaps his wings like he wants to. One of his wings seems to be messed up, it doesn't extend all the way out like the other one. Its the one he layed for so long when I first got him. I am hoping it will get better and he will learn to fly. Should I get him to flap his wings so they get used. How do you get them to start flying. Do they fly from a stand still positon and just take off. I don't want to hurt him but I want him to try to fly. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. He is much better so maybe time is all he needs.





Feefo said:


> _*Please remember that whenever you take in a sick pigeon it is vital that you warm it up before feeding or giving water and that you rehydrate it before feeding. All fluids should be warmed to 39 degrees centigrade. This link will tell you exactly what vital first steps to take: *_http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/index.html
> 
> Pigeon Paramyxovirus is a viral disease that does not affect man or animals, but a human that handles a pigeon with PMV or the live vaccine can develop conjunctivitis if sensible precautions are not taken (eg, do not touch your eyes immediately after handling a pigeon with PMV or the live vaccine).
> 
> 
> 
> Incubation period can vary from a few days to several weeks.
> It is most often of moderate virulence with 5% to 10% mortality, but rarely highly virulent strains can cause 90% mortality.
> Mortality rates are significantly higher if supportive care is not given (eg. when the virus is injected experimentally in a laboratory).
> Water deprivation and stress increase mortality.
> Spontaneous recovery within 6 - 12 weeks is common, but recovery can take longer.
> Nervous symptoms can persist for life or return in times of stress.
> Some pigeons will suffer from persistent diarrhoea after recovery.
> *SYMPTOMS:*
> 
> Diarrhoea is often the first symptom, but feral pigeons will not often come to the attention of a rescuer until the nervous signs appear. Not all symptoms will be present at the same time. All symptoms are aggravated by excitement.
> 
> *The most common symptoms seen by the rescuer will be:*
> 
> 
> Thin broken solid droppings in a pool of liquid
> Fine tremor of eyes or head
> Staggering
> Somersaulting in flight
> Crash landing
> Difficulty picking up seed, pecking and missing.
> Tossing seed backwards
> Twisting neck, head upside down (torticollis, star gazing) - see photo.
> Paralysis of legs or wings
> Spiralling in flight
> Flying backwards
> Turning in circles
> Having fits
> *HOUSING*
> 
> 
> During the recovery period keep pigeons with Pigeon PMV in a quiet, warm (not hot) cage with soft flooring away from any intense light source.
> Towelling is ideal for flooring as they can damage their feathering if they have fits.
> Provide a brick for perching.
> *
> 
> FEEDING AND WATERING*
> 
> 
> Place seed in a deep dish so that if they stab at random they can pick seed up.
> Because Pigeon PMV can cause fits pigeons are at risk of drowning but they need free access to water. Provide water (with added electrolytes if possible) in a deep narrow container to minimise the risk of accidental drowning. Watch the pigeon to ensure it is drinking.
> Hand feeding may be necessary. If feeding by gavage tube is not an option the pigeon’s mouth has to be opened and the food pushed to the back of throat. Suitable foods that can be fed this way include pellets of egg food paste dipped in water and soaked dog biscuits.
> Weigh the pigeon daily and carry out a poop count to ensure that he is getting enough food. As a guideline: a healthy pigeon will pass between 20 and 30 raisin sized poops a day.
> 
> *NURSING CARE*
> 
> 
> Supportive care is usually sufficient.
> Resistance to other diseases such as coccidiosis, trichomoniasis and aspergillosis is reduced. Avoid conditions that could aggravate these conditions (stress, damp etc), watch out for symptoms and provide prompt treatment if symptoms appear.
> The disease runs its course in about 6 weeks, by that time the pigeon has stopped shedding the virus and won't infect other pigeons but nervous symptoms and gastro-intestinal may persist longer.
> Vitamins should be given to boost the immune system.
> Probiotics can be used to crowd out any bad “gut” bacteria.
> Electrolytes can be given to replace the electrolytes lost through polyuria.
> I have found that providing a calcium supplement on arrival (Gem Calcium Syrup with Vitamin D3) has helped. The dose I gave was two drops a day for 3 days.
> Do not use antibiotics without consulting a vet. They can intensify the lesions and aggravate the course of the disease.
> 
> *SOME USEFUL HOMEOPATHIC REMEDIES*
> 
> 
> I have had some success treating the paralysis/stroke symptoms of Pigeon PMV using the homeopathic remedy Conium Maculatum (common hemlock) dosing with a single tablet of the 30 potency three times a day for up to 10 days.
> Birds that tremble and fall over when they try to move because their balance is impaired may benefit from Argenitum Nit 30 potency, one tablet given 3 or 4times a day for up to 2 days.
> Belladonna can be used for birds that are restless with convulsive movement and jerking limbs. 2 pilules twice a day.
> 
> _*Remember not to touch homeopathic pilules with your hands, this can contaminate them and reduce effectiveness, give them on a “clean mouth” (no food or additions to the drinking water 20 minutes before or 20 minutes after) and stop the remedy as soon as an improvement shows*_
> 
> 
> *HYGIENE*
> 
> 
> Pigeon PMV is highly infectious to other pigeons , victims should be kept isolated from other birds for at least 6 weeks.
> Maintain scrupulous hygiene , regularly disinfecting food and water containers with bleach.
> Always see to a pigeon with Pigeon PMV after you have treated your other birds. That reduces the risk of carrying the infection to other birds in your care.
> Wash hands after contact and take care not to track fecal waste or carry fecal dust to areas where other birds are.
> Some rescuers keep a clean overall and shoes just inside the isolation area, to put on while caring for Pigeon PMV sufferers and remove when leaving the area.
> Dispose of droppings wisely, they can be a source of infection to feral pigeons.
> 
> 
> *PREVENTION AND CONTROL*
> 
> In a loft situation it is important to vaccinate pigeons against Pigeon PMV.
> Remember that it is the pigeon that is not showing any symptoms of Pigeon PMV but is shedding the virus that is the greatest danger to other pigeons. By the time the obvious symptoms appear the virus could have infected other pigeons in your care. Always isolate new pigeons. They can be vaccinated if they show no signs of the disease after 10 days in quarantine.


********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Checkmate

Hi Postallady.

It's a disease that attacks the nervous system. It's often referred to as 'twisted neck'. You may wish to google this; there are examples on you tube as well. It's not pretty; so be ready. The disease affecting pigeons is called PMV-1; I cannot pronounce the long version. There are different versions of this thing depending upon the birds, ... pigeons, chickens, etc. ... all with different dash numbers following the PMV lettering.

It's a slow-developing disease and there are vaccines for healthy birds. (Not cures, but preventive for use with healthy ones.) I have vaccinated my flock complete; further, any new birds now are isolated first, then vaccinated before being allowed into the flock. Be careful of which vaccine you select; there are effective and limited-effective ones.

Apparently, it's mechanically transmitted, as well. My wife and I have experienced this disease in our flock. I hate it. We have done so many things to fight it; and most importantly ... being vigilant with the birds refusing to give up has been our key to success in fighting this thing. We saw our birds giving up and simply waiting to die; we refused to let this happen ... and now all but one are back in the flock being birds.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi Everybody.

Just a quick update. All of my sick birds but one are back in the flock and doing very well. They are flying again, just being birds again; and, are even beginning to breed again ... totally symptom free. Yeah.

This said, I have one still showing the neck problem. I keep her quiet and all, but this damn thing still persists. She began showing the symptoms about April time; this is now October. I thought this thing was supposed to run its course within six months or so.

Anybody have ideas here? I won't give up on her. I've had one fancier tell me to put her down... not an option! So, any ideas, suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Skyeking

Supportive care is all you can do, as mentioned in my post above.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi everybody.

Some disturbing news ... one of my pmv-1 affected pigeons as relapsed into the condition. About 3 months ago, he came out of it... almost like a sudden recovery sort of thing. He's been great since then with absolutely no symptoms. I've even been working with him sitting on my shoulder, going out for walks, etc. ... it's been loads of fun working with him (but this bit is for another story). 

Anyway, last night he suddenly went into his former neck twisting spasms ... almost uncontrollably and seemingly worse than before. We did nothing outside his normal routine prior to this happening. He seemed to be living his life in his normal routine way. Then suddenly this! My wife and I are quite distressed by this. Could it be something we did to cause this? Could this relapse be environmental? Could this relapse be caused by ... say stress, or some other such 'emotional' event? Will it go away as before; or have we lost him to this damn disease?

I have read that this damn pmv-1 thing can have permanent lifetime effects. But, I was under the impression that once recovered, it was over. Was I wrong? Is this something that my boy may go in and out of for the rest of his life? Or has something else happened that could mean his life is at risk? I just have no ideas here. Any suggestions / help is greatly appreciated. I hate to see him suffer so; and I'm not putting him down as my pigeon friend suggests ... not an option!

I look forward to your words out there.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Skyeking

*

Nervous symptoms can return upon stress, which can be a disease, or being cold, as they have a weakened immune response. I have given one of mine additional calcium and B vitamins upon return of nerve issues. (walking in circles) *


----------



## ryannon

My advice is to tough it out with him: I've had what I considered to be totally hopeless PMV victims who've made it back to a baseline of autonomy after weeks of spasms. Patience, TLC (tender loving care) hope and prayer will all contribute to his healing process.


----------



## Checkmate

Thank you. We have him indoors and quiet so to give total support. Also, we are adding calcium and vitamins to his diet.

I guess taking him for walks sitting on my shoulder is off the agenda for now, eh. I'm sure his friends in the neighbourhood and shops will miss him.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## BHenderson

I just thought I would give an update to this thread as well. Gayser the PMV pigeon I was talking about in the title, after months of being the same, has suddenly made some leaps to a greater recovery from PMV. I have seen him mating almost properly with Gerty his partner recently, something he could not manage only a couple of weeks ago. He just could not get onto her back, its like he could not see it properly.
He is also showing some signs of being able to fly better as well, he is practicing more and seems to get excited when he is doing it. His flight has recovered enough for me to be careful about letting him out in the garden for a walk. I used to be able to let him have a look round the garden because even if he did try and fly he would just crash into something, but now I will have to rethink this. If he did escape and fly away I still think he would have a hard time for a while, so I want him to recover more before I think about giving the option to leave if he wants. I'm afraid no more garden walks Gayser!!!! It is pleasing to still see progress being made after all these months(basically I think it was this time last year that I took him in). I thought he would always be disorientated and therefore assumed he would be with me forever, but no one is a prisoner and if he recovers enough, he like all the other will get the option to leave. I hope he will choose to stay with his mate Gerty though.


----------



## spiritflys

Wow, what MARVELLOUS news, BHenderson! All the advise everyone gave to you was so good and obviously you gave the bird the patient time it needed. It can take a long time, and sometimes they never recover fully, but this just shows, time tells all. I remember Charis telling me with one of my rehabbing pmvs, do not force it to fly, it will start to do that on it's own, when it is time. Seems this shows to be true. It has been good for me to read and follow this post, BHenderson. It taught me allot, and thank you everyone who commented.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi everyone.

Just a bit of an update. My boy, Andy, is back to his normal ways. We are going for walks; well, I'm doing most of the walking whilst he is sitting on my shoulder 'supervising'. But, he's going well... touch wood!

My other PMV birds are all now fully back with their flock being birds. It was very stressful for some months; but, we all seem to have made it through. In fact, a few are back to nesting with their mates. Their young are coming out beautiful and quite 'normal' (I wasn't sure what would happen).

So, fingers crossed, my flock (and my wife and me) have made it through this crisis.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi everyone.

Some update news... my boy Andy is back with his PMV-1 symtoms. It seems worse than ever. And, this time, it's been a longer period of time for symtoms ... better than 2 months now. I keep thinking he'll get better naturally, then doesn't. I try to work with him massaging his neck, keeping him in his quiet place, and so on. His appetite is super; both feed and water. His droppings are clearly off, as more evidence of his current issues.

My questions and request for help ... are there any meds that I can give him so that he can at least manage it better? I feel that he is suffering; something both my wife and I don't want him to do. What can be done to help him? There must be something out there somewhere... I hope.

I do know that this thing is permanent and that there is no cure. But, there's got to be a way to help the animal manage this condition. Something.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## BHenderson

Personally I have found that probiotics help the situation. Many others recommend it as well. Also a good vitamin help the bird fight the infection. A good combination of both the above is Entrodex. It has electrolytes, probiotics and vitamins and minerals. Its goes in the drinking water or you can mix with the food. You can add a good omega 3 oil to the food as well like hemp oil. Omega 3 oils help keep inflammation down and this is part of the problem with pmv. Anything that will boost the immune system of the pigeon will help it fight the pmv. None of my pigeons have has pmv come back once they have got over it, and I would say the diet has a lot to do with this.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi BHendersen.

Thank you very much for you advice. I will act on it immediately. Andy is the only pmv victim that I have that has ever had his symtoms re-appear once gone. I don't understand why. Others who have suffered show it once; and, once gone, stays gone. But, Andy seems different some how.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## John_D

Just remember that the bird does not have PMV again. Probiotics are good in their own right, but it is not a case of boosting the immune system to fight off PMV. The damage is done, there is nothing to fight.

Some birds are, simply, more affected than others when they have the active virus. It is only active for about six weeks, but can leave lasting damage to the brain.

We have quite a lot of ex-PMV rescues. Many are quite normal - they can fly, they have no evident left-over symptoms. Some seem fine except they have not regained flight. Some have either never lost, or have had recurrence, of the neck-twisting. None have now 'got PMV'.


----------



## Checkmate

HI John.

Yes, I understand what you are saying. I know that the damage is done; and, that there is nothing that can be done to repair or cure it. I was hoping that there might be something that I can give him to help him manage the symtoms; nothing more, really.

Thanks for your words.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## kunju

There could be something 'new' or 'stressful' that happened, that caused the revisiting of symptoms. PMV pigeons are easily upset by small changes...it could be a new object placed in their room or the presence of a a guest in the house...or a change of climate. We can't make everything predictable for them, but they do adjust to the changes in their own time.


----------



## Checkmate

Hi Kunju.

Yes, this is always a possibility. I'm thinking nothing out of the usual. But, thanks for this good advice.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Skyeking

Checkmate said:


> HI John.
> 
> I was hoping that there might be something that I can give him to help him manage the symtoms; nothing more, really.
> 
> Thanks for your words.
> 
> Cheers.
> Michael.


*Just add calcium/D3 and B complex nutrition to their diets, as these are crucial during recurring symptoms.*


----------



## Checkmate

Hi Skyeking.

Thank you. I'm sure I can secure these. I'm having trouble finding Entrodex. I live in Canada; and, it appears that it isn't available in this country.

Fingers crossed. My boy is still having a bad bout of it.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------

